

VC Tom Perkins: I Regret Comparing Plight Of 1% To Nazi Germany - yapcguy
http://sfist.com/2014/01/28/vc_tom_perkins_i_regret_comparing_p.php

======
chatmasta
This guy is so self destructive.

------
ulfw
Shameful. I am so disappointed.

------
yapcguy
What a quote. Ouch!

 _" they [Kleiner Perkins Caulfield & Byers] made quite a point of my not
having been involved for some years, and that’s true. And I think as I’ve
distanced myself from the firm there’s been a corresponding decline in the
firm, but I won’t go further than that."_

